# Kanlan parts?



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have searched the web looking for a dealer to get parts for a Kanlan drop spreader. I have not found any luck. Anyone ever deal with them or can point me to someone that carry's parts?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Kanlan I've never heard of them at all.

though not in that industry so they could be out there.

have you search this forum for just Kanlan might find a lead or phone number from a past thread?

just a idea for you good luck


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Manufacturers site that has a customer support page

https://macleanengineering.com/products/municipal/mv-attachments/sander


----------

